# 4CTF- Multiple attacks?



## Cheiromancer (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm trying to build monsters using the 4CTF rules, but multiple attacks are proving problematic.  How does one simulate a claw/claw/bite routine?  Do you just calculate it as if it were one attack that does the same amount of damage as a successfull attack routine?

Except strength bonuses apply to separate attacks differently than they do to one attack.  A claw/claw/bite gets the strength bonus added in, what, 2 1/2 times?  But only 1 1/2 times if it were a single attack.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 25, 2002)

Good question.  Let me thumb through my lovely printed version.... 

No, the power I was thinking of didn't make it in there.  Probably because we decided to concentrate on a template type approach rather than a creature-creation type.  That's another one for the next book!

Here's an off-the-top-of-my-head idea - may need tweaking, as I haven't tested it:

*Additional Attack*

Base Rank: 2

Effect: You gain an additional attack at 1d2 damage.  This follows all normal rules for multiple attacks.  You may only take this power once, but may gain further additional attacks through use of the enhancements, below.

Enhancements:


2 points: Increase the base damage roll of one of your additional attacks to the next die type in the following list: (d2 - d4 - d6 - d8 - d10 - d12 - 2d8 - 3d6 - 2d10 - 3d8).
Varies: Further attacks - each new attack beyond the first aditional attack costs cumulatively an extra 2 ranks.  For example, a second additional attack costs 4 HrPs, a third costs another 6 HrPs and a 4th costs another 8 HrPs.


----------



## Blacksad (Aug 25, 2002)

Restriction

3 point

the additional attack is considered a secondary attack form (-5 to attack, multiattack feat aply).


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 25, 2002)

Well, Improved Weaponry gives +2 damage to all your attacks.

So it should probably cost +1 HP to go from 1d4 to 1d6, not +2 HP.

I could see it being more expensive to get an extra attack, though; a work around involving two-weapon fighting and Heightened accuracy (and maybe a little Super Strength) is a fairly expensive way of getting a second attack.

Morrus,

4CTF is Brilliant!  I think it could easily become a system for making monsters, and perhaps even become a class design engine.

I'm really looking forward to further installments.


----------

